# whys my AVG 8 telling me I have warnings?



## xyl3 (Oct 15, 2007)

Hello

I updated my Free AVG a short while ago to *AVG 8.0*. It is less intrusive than last one, but I am confused about this. 
After the scan I am told there are zero threats, but last time I was told there were 140 warnings, and now have been told there are _150_ warnings. What does this mean? And what can I do?

btw, I also have *spybot search and destroy* and* Ad-aware SE Personal*


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

"After the scan I am told there are zero threats,"
What warnings are you getting?


----------



## xyl3 (Oct 15, 2007)

blues_harp28 said:


> "After the scan I am told there are zero threats,"
> What warnings are you getting?


the AVG is a little pop up that pops up bottom right, and it just says 'total warnings 140'


----------



## xyl3 (Oct 15, 2007)

HI, I notice I seem to have been left a bit stranded with this problem. Just got a pop up after my AVG scan saying zero threats, but now 'warnings' have gone up from 140 to 148. I have no idea what this means. As I explained, I have only fiarly recently updated AVG free up to AVG 8.0. I naver had this about 'warnings' before, so please. What is going on? What do I do?

(and please can you tell me how to find my posts when I come to these forums, I tried to look for a button that night show 'my posts'. then I clicked on my tag. I ended up having to look down the thread list)


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Hi not an Avg 8 user..your saying Warnings,is there a list of said Warnings, where they may be located ??

http://www.grisoft.com/ww.faq.num-1215#faq_1215
Quote.
"1215:
Warning in a test result

The AVG test may report a warning - potentially dangerous object on some files, which may be infected or pose a potentional threat. Typical examples of such detection are hidden files, cookies, suspicious registry keys, password protected documents or archives, etc. This is a brief description of the most common examples of such objects:

* Hidden files
The hidden files are by default not visible in Windows, and some viruses or other threats may try to avoid their detection by storing their files with this attribute. If your AVG reports a hidden file which you suspect to be malicious, you can move it to your AVG Virus Vault and send it to us for analysis.
* Cookies
Cookies are plain-text files which are used by websites to store user-specific information, which is later used for loading custom website layout, pre-filling user name, etc. More information is available in the FAQ dedicated to this detection.
* Suspicious registry keys
Some malware stores its information into Windows registry, to ensure it is loaded on startup or to extend its effect on the operating system. However, the detection in Windows registry may be also related to an "immunization" function of some anti-spyware programs, as described in this FAQ. Such detections should not be healed to maintain the anti-spyware application functionality.
* Password protected documents or archives
Password protected files can not be scanned by AVG (or an Anti-Malware program in general), as explained in this FAQ topic.

If you wish, you can adjust the AVG test settings in such way, that only the warnings you are interested in are reported:

* open AVG User Interface
* click on Computer scanner
* click "Change scan settings"
* alternativelly, you can change these settings in menu Tools - Advanced settings"


----------



## BedfordBlue (Jun 15, 2004)

If you have used the Immunization feature of Spybot then there is an issue with AVG 8 flagging numerous Active X Compatibility warnings. If you go the AVG Free Forum and search for "Spybot Immunization" there are a number of posts concerning this problem.


----------



## xyl3 (Oct 15, 2007)

to access the AVG free forum. I clicked on the AVG 8.0 icon but cannot see any link to the forum?

Also, I notice that by the 'Update Manage' there is an exclmation mark and 'Database update is disabled)


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

xyl3 said:


> to access the AVG free forum. I clicked on the AVG 8.0 icon but cannot see any link to the forum?


Here is a URL:

http://freeforum.avg.com/

Peace...


----------



## xyl3 (Oct 15, 2007)

I already have seen that page. But it says at top:

"The AVG Free Forum has been created to provide users of AVG Free with a platform to share knowledge and discuss issues with other knowledgeable AVG Free users. Registration is required in order to be able to submit questions and issues. However, even non-registered users are able to participate in read-only mode. To register for the AVG Free Forum and other On-line Services, *please go to the Information menu in your installed AVG Free and select Register Online. If you are not using AVG Free, please download and install AVG Free Edition and then go to the Help menu and select Register Online".*#

I have highlighted where I am confused. For example, IF they had a register button on the page you linked me too it'd be easy. I'd click and off I go. But after reading that I clicked the AVG 8 icon mn my Desktop and cant see what they are saying I should do. What on my desktop am I suppsed to click and do is now my question?


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

I was in the same boat as you. On the forum, in the AVG 8 Free Edition section at the top, there is a "Before you post" link at the top of the forum. In there, there is a link to this FAQ entry which discusses registration. Go to that page and click the "registered users" link and that should take you to a registration page.

I haven't been able to get registered yet but that's due to my ISP's mail server having "issues". Your might have better results.

Peace...


----------



## xyl3 (Oct 15, 2007)

hey Tomdcat,

I feel this needs priority. Could you help me resolve this first and then move on to the 'warnings' problem?

OK, I clicked on the AVG Free 8 icon at my Desktop, and highlighted is 'You may not be protected! Some componenets report an error'

Now all the other functions seem to be ticked and active except *'Update Manager.* Next to it is warning '*(Database update is disabled')*

How do I put this right please?


----------



## Blackmirror (Dec 5, 2006)

This is really annoying me at the minute

If it is warning of spywareblaster entries in that location how is AVG8 going to know if there is a real threat


----------



## NICK G (Sep 11, 2006)

I posted a link...somewhere...about spywareblaster causing these warnings.
Apparently spybot s/d also may include these warnings. Maybe some others also. 
They are merely warnings and not a threat. I just leave spywareblaster running
and ignore the warnings. AVG 8 FREE is working like a champ for me.:up:


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

xyl3 said:


> OK, I clicked on the AVG Free 8 icon at my Desktop, and highlighted is 'You may not be protected! Some componenets report an error'
> 
> Now all the other functions seem to be ticked and active except *'Update Manager.* Next to it is warning '*(Database update is disabled')*
> 
> How do I put this right please?


So, what happens if you double-click the "Update Manager" icon in the AVG interface when you open AVG?

Peace...


----------



## Mighty Mouse (Apr 25, 2008)

i posted the same Warning "problem" yesterday. Except i end up with over 400 registry Warnings of "Potential Danger" and a non-infected PC.....

>>>>>> http://forums.techguy.org/general-security/715960-solved-registry-viri-malware.html

oh, and i also run SparewareBlaster


----------



## NICK G (Sep 11, 2006)

Here's my posted thread no one cared to respond to.
See if it helps explain things.


----------



## Mighty Mouse (Apr 25, 2008)

U HAAAAAAAAAaaaaaaa !!

*thanks very much* Nick for your Link which explains the AVG8/SparewareBlaster hiccup. problem solved here 

cheers :up:


----------



## telecom69 (Oct 12, 2001)

Most of these warnings you get are just that,warnings, and they generally refer to tracking cookies that sites use to recognise you when next you visit them,you can if you like choose to have these sites removed from being recognised ...this below copied from AVG site FAQ 

If you need to exclude a certain "Potentially unwanted program" from any detection by AVG (for example if you are using an Ad-sponsored program or utility, which could be dangerous, but could also be used with your knowledge), you can exclude it from AVG Resident Shield and AVG tests detection this way: 



Please open the AVG program -> "Tools" menu -> "Advanced settings" -> "PUP exceptions" -> push the "Add exception" button to add a new exception. 
Now find the file you want to except from AVG detection. If you are not sure that the file location is static, enable "Any location - do not use full path" function. 
Save the setting using the "Add" button. 


These exceptions can be used for "Potentially unwanted programs" only. If you set the exception for a viral file (Trojan horse, I-Worm, Worm, W32...), this file will be still detected by AVG tests and the AVG Resident Shield. 

These exceptions are not used for the AVG Email Scanner.


----------



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

I've been getting that warning thing on avira, also. So, maybe tracking cookies are looked at by the av...


----------



## IMiteBable2help (Nov 6, 2001)

Why's everyone freaking out about it? It's just that AVG 8 scans for adware threats and of course, it finds tracking cookies. You get those every day when you browse. It's no biggie. That's what the "warnings" are. Do a manual full scan. When it's done, let it delete the cookies. They will be back though. It's not the end of the world.


----------



## NICK G (Sep 11, 2006)

For me, the warnings are not tracking cookies. Tracking cookies get found, tagged, and 
deleted. These warnings come from other scanning programs that wrote over the registry.
To me it's no big deal. I do not yet feel comfortable removing or stopping programs that
have continuously worked great so far. I get the same amount of warnings every day.
I ignore the same amount of warnings every day also...at least for now.


----------



## kfrantzen (Jun 7, 2008)

I have solved this problem by converting my fat32 file system into a ntfs filesytem.


----------



## NICK G (Sep 11, 2006)

Any spyware program like spybot or the likes that *immunize*, those items will be put into
the registry and found by AVG 8 on full scan. AVG will eventually fix this I'm sure.
But for now it is no big deal at all.
Safe surfn!!!:up:


----------

